# RS 485 Grundlagen Frage



## Controllfreak (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

kann ich bei RS485 einen 4 Draht Slave an einem 2 Draht Master betreiben? Muss gebrückt werden?

Danke
Jürgen


----------



## RobiHerb (27 Februar 2010)

*4 Draht*

Verstehe ich nicht, 2 Adern sind doch genug! Das ist ein Gegentakt Signal, das sogar Erdfrei sein sollte.

Oder ist eine 2 Wege Kommunikation geplant, sozusagen 2 mal Einhahnstrasse?


----------



## Strömling (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo
2 und 4 Draht RS485-Busteilnehmer lassen sich nach meiner Meinung nicht kombinieren.

http://www.wut.de/e-6wwww-11-apde-000.php


MfG


----------



## Senator42 (1 März 2010)

die 4 Draht ist eine Vollduplex-verbindung
dir 2 Draht eine halbduplex, wenn überhaupt.
Beispiel: eine Lichtsteuerung sendet via RS485 ein DMX-Protokoll an alle Teilnehmer. diese Teilnehmer sind alle nur HÖRER und senden nicht.

beim S7 PPI kann jeder senden, aber nicht zur selben zeit.
der RS232-RS485 Pegelwandler wird ständig umgeschaltet.
das ist halbduplex.

bei 4-draht sind immer alle sender-pegelwandler eingeschaltet. deshalb 2 mal 2 drähte.

ergo: 2 draht an 4 draht ist problematisch.


----------

